# The New Bear Market



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (22 May 2022)

Friday night the S&P 500 dropped into Bear Market territory then bounced back out.

While both the U.S. and Aus economies seem to be battling on into some headwinds, cracks are appearing.

@ducati916 makes some sound points probably more suited for in here rather than in the ASX is tanking thread.


----------



## Sean K (22 May 2022)

Good buying opportunity for long term players.


----------



## divs4ever (22 May 2022)

i have been nibbling opportunistically , and sure i might be early  , but at least i have some ( of what i want )

 if the market really breaks  there might be times when the market is closed ( 'circuit-breakers ' )


----------



## wayneL (24 May 2022)

That was kind of interesting how it dipped it's toe into minus 20% territory, then recoiled almost as if in horror.

Ppt perhaps? Who knows?

I still think the bond market is key and that some better bargains await later in the year.


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (24 May 2022)

When it dipped it's Toe into Bear by dropping 2% Friday all the News outlets broke the News "Bear Market" (3am). 3.30am it began its accent out by swinging 2% up. All the News outlets had to scrub their headlines.

10 year Bond keeps making ground on the 2 year.Tonight will be an important night around the Globe imo - PMI numbers out everywhere.


----------



## noirua (28 June 2022)

You'll know the bear market is nearing an end when anxious investors push the 'panic' button
					

U.S. stocks haven't yet seen the extreme investor capitulation that's typical of market bottoms.




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Telamelo (29 June 2022)

Macquarie reveals its 16-stock "recession-proof" portfolio​

*Consumer Staples*: Coles Group (ASX:COL), Endeavour Group (ASX:EDV), Metcash (ASX:MTS)
*Infrastructure*: Transurban (ASX:TCL), Origin Energy (ASX:ORG), Amcor (ASX:AMC), Orora (ASX:ORA)
*Healthcare:* CSL (ASX:CSL), Ramsay Health Care (ASX:RHC), Resmed (ASX:RMD)
*Gold:* Newcrest Mining (ASX:NCM), Northern Star (ASX:NST)
*Food:* Graincorp (ASX:GNC), United Malt Group (ASX:UMG), Elders (ASX:ELD), and Costa Group (ASX:CGC)


----------



## noirua (29 July 2022)




----------



## noirua (10 August 2022)

__





						Incredible Charts: Stock Trading Diary: CPI shock upsets markets
					

Free stock market charting software. Powerful stock screens. Premium Data Service. Free stock, forex and precious metal charts.



					tradingdiary.incrediblecharts.com
				



Conclusion​Four reliable indicators all warn of a bear market ahead. Investors should be cautious, while short-term traders need to be nimble to take advantage of strong volatility and exercise sound position-sizing to limit potential losses.

Quote for the Week​


> We simply attempt to be fearful when others are greedy and to be greedy only when others are fearful.
> ~ Warren Buffett


----------

